# CSS Class ändern per mouse over ?_?



## CvH (17. Juli 2003)

Hi ich habe schon mehrmals seiten gesehen die folgenden effekt hatten -=> http://www.boomtown.net/en_uk/index.php <=- dann bei den *artikeln* wenn man da über den kasten mit der maus drüber geht ändert sich die Farbe des Hintergrundes -> wird das nun erreicht indem man einfach eine neue classe dort zuweist -> .tab_normal -> .tab_mover  oder so in etwa ? Kann man das alles in eine CSS Class packen oder ?? 

Ich hab schon rumprobiert aber irgendwie will das nicht 

Bzw wie geht das ? Ich werd aus dem Qtext bei BTown nicht so recht schlau ! Aber es sieht verdammt nach CSS aus deswegen dachte ich frag ich mal 

Mit JS gehts auch aber wer will schon js in seiner seite haben ?  

schliesslig soll sie ja auf Opera etc auch noch laufen


----------



## sam (17. Juli 2003)

1.) Per JS geht es mit _bla.className='andereklasse'_
2.) Opera versteht JS doch ganz gut


----------



## CvH (18. Juli 2003)

nee JS möchte ich nicht gerne einbauen weil das nur wieder zu problemen führt und weil ich die gesamte seite mit css gegliedert habe wäre es eigentlich für mich das leichteste einfach die css zu verändern nur dummerwise weis ich eben nicht wie das gehen soll , aber das sollte doch einer wissen oder ?  

Wenn ich wüsste wie das heissen tut könnt ich ja mal googeln bzw mal den Suche button nutzen - blos naja ne ... 

;-)


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (18. Juli 2003)

Nur mit CSS geht das einfach nicht. Hover gibt es nur für Links. Mach es wie sam bereits sagte.


----------



## CvH (18. Juli 2003)

schade ... hmm gibt es so ein script irgendwo oder muss ich mir das wo "abkopieren" ? Bzw wenn es wo gibt wie heistes ?!

TX im voraus !


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (18. Juli 2003)

HEAD:

```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
 <!--
  function switchClass(obj,strClassName) 
  {
   obj.className = strClassName;
  }
 //-->
</script>
```
BODY:

```
<td class="normal" onMouseOver="switchClass(this,'hover');" onMouseOut="switchClass(this,'normal');"></td>
```

...und halt die CSS-Klassen .normal und .hover hinterlegen.


----------



## CvH (18. Juli 2003)

ok Danke das funktioniert *1a*

nur mal so nebenbei gefragt kann man 

aus 
	
	
	



```
<td class="normal" onMouseOver="switchClass(this,'hover');" onMouseOut="switchClass(this,'normal');"></td>
```

 ===>


```
onMouseOver="switchClass(this,'hover');" onMouseOut="switchClass(this,'normal');"
```

das in einen String (heist das so ? - keine Ahnung ich würds so nennen  ) packen sprich ich pack dort nur rein


```
<td class="normal" js=fensterverhalten></td>
```

so das es eine class ist ? also das ich nur einmal die class defeniere und dann nur noch das reinpacke -> so css mäsig -> quelldatei ändern -> alles geändert so in etwa.

Sry im Voraus für die Erklärung das klingt für mich noch nichtmal logisch  aber ich bekommst heute nicht besser gebacken :rolleyes


----------



## ohio (30. Juli 2003)

dat will dir vielleicht auch weiter helfen -> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials120393.html


----------

